# Pre-Hung door width threshold size?



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

I found several pictures online that have bricks or other 'durable' things underneath the end of the threshold. I suppose I could make a small form and pour some concrete into it or custom cut some bricks to put on my stoop so the threshold has something strong to sit on? 

I wouldn't think though having my 1" piece of Smartside trim would be that problematic. Sure, water, etc....But this is AZ. And under a covered stoop, there is no water at the threshold unless I power washed the area?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You order a door based on the wall thickness. From inside drywall to exterior sheathing and wrb. Your aluminum sill will always automatically be about 1" wider than that.

Then when you install the door and the sill nose protrudes beyond the sheathing, you support the sill with trim.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> You order a door based on the wall thickness. From inside drywall to exterior sheathing and wrb. Your aluminum sill will always automatically be about 1" wider than that.
> 
> Then when you install the door and the sill nose protrudes beyond the sheathing, you support the sill with trim.


I understand that but when you order a door there are several different threshold widths to choose from.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Not sure what part of what I just said that you don't understand. Wall thickness plus 1" is standard. More is fine... less is not. Your framing square should be on the drywall inside.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

OK, so is a wider threshold just personal preference? 

Obviously the threshold should at least cover the exterior sheathing? Would it be better the thereshold sit on the final trim under it? Is it ok for the threshold to extend beyondd trim? Will the trheshold bend if stood on?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Your wall thickness is 6 9/16... based on what you have told us. That is what you order. Your sill is always at least 1" thicker than that. I don't know what part of this you don't get. The front of the aluminum sill will protrude 1" beyond your 1/2" plywood sheathing. You will put a piece of trim under the sill nose to support it. Could be 3/4", could be 1". It will not bend as long as you do that.

I feel like I am just repeating the same exact answer in different ways, so I don't know what part you aren't getting. Your sill nose will cover everything shown in your second picture... so it will need to be wider than what is there now.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> Your wall thickness is 6 9/16... based on what you have told us. That is what you order. Your sill is always at least 1" thicker than that. I don't know what part of this you don't get. The front of the aluminum sill will protrude 1" beyond your 1/2" plywood sheathing. You will put a piece of trim under the sill nose to support it. Could be 3/4", could be 1". It will not bend as long as you do that.
> 
> I feel like I am just repeating the same exact answer in different ways, so I don't know what part you aren't getting. Your sill nose will cover everything shown in your second picture... so it will need to be wider than what is there now.


I'm not trying to be difficult. Yes, you've explained it well and I understand it now. But when I was ordering the door through ThermaTru, they gave reference to different threshold sizes, etc and were asking me which I prefer - I had no idea what they were referring to hence this post. 

It sounds from your description, when ordering a door for a 6-9/16", the threshold width is standard - But the ThermaTru reps are saying it's not and are requesting which size to pick from.....Maybe it's a regional thing here. When I told them the threshold will be supported by the trim as you indicated, they said that was unacceptable installation. They said no lip of the threshold should extend past the any supporting member....I don't know...


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like you are talking to an idiot that is trying to be difficult, then.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Once the door is set and runs up short, you can always add a threshold extension which snaps on the leading edge of the existing threshold to extend it out past any other obstruction.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Just order the door wit 6-9/16" jambs. The threshold that comes with it will work for what you have.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

BIG Johnson said:


> Just order the door wit 6-9/16" jambs. The threshold that comes with it will work for what you have.


Sounds good. 

So I measured my wall width today and it's actually smaller than 6-9/16".

It's 6-1/4"

I suppose it's because my drywall is 1/2", my framing is 2x6 and my sheathing is 15/32".

Regardless, if I purchase a door with 6-9/16" jambs, won't the casing stick too far out past my exterior sheathing for the trim? 

I've never installed a front entry door before, but I assume the inner casing edge lines up with the finished interior drywall so the door moulding would sit nice and flush up against it?.......

But if I do this, the jamb would still stick out too far from my exterior sheathing. What am I missing? 

thanks


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

1/2" + 5 1/2 + 15/32" is just under 6 1/2"... so if you came up with 6 1/4", something there doesnt add up. Irregardless, even if you get a standard 6 9/16" jamb, you will try to line it up flush inside... if it sticks out beyond the sheathing a little, all you have to do is add a shim onto the sheathing before you add the exterior trim. 

You really can't check all 4 corners of your wall thickness accurately unless you have removed all the interior trim. One measurement doesn't give you the whole picture.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Unless you have room to go up you will be cutting some sheeting and trim at the bottom.
6 1/2 should be close to what will work. leave any extra outside and just shim behind the trim before you hide it with siding.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> 1/2" + 5 1/2 + 15/32" is just under 6 1/2"... so if you came up with 6 1/4", something there doesnt add up. Irregardless, even if you get a standard 6 9/16" jamb, you will try to line it up flush inside... if it sticks out beyond the sheathing a little, all you have to do is add a shim onto the sheathing before you add the exterior trim.
> 
> You really can't check all 4 corners of your wall thickness accurately unless you have removed all the interior trim. One measurement doesn't give you the whole picture.


The exterior trim has already been removed as well as some interior trim because I'm in the middle of a teardown/remodel. So I"m able to put my ruler in various areas around the door and get the ruler flush with the drywall. 

Without being able to actually measure the 2x6, I suspect it's 5.25". No cluse why, but.....makes sense based on my 6-1/4". But like you said, I'm only measuring certain areas, so it's probably not that accurate. 

Thanks for the tip on the shims. That makes sense!


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> 1/2" + 5 1/2 + 15/32" is just under 6 1/2"... so if you came up with 6 1/4", something there doesnt add up. Irregardless, even if you get a standard 6 9/16" jamb, you will try to line it up flush inside... if it sticks out beyond the sheathing a little, all you have to do is add a shim onto the sheathing before you add the exterior trim.
> 
> You really can't check all 4 corners of your wall thickness accurately unless you have removed all the interior trim. One measurement doesn't give you the whole picture.


Reference the threshold issue I was discussing earlier in the post, I contacted another person at the company that was more knowledgable. He said I had the choice to order a 4-9/16" threshold or a 5-5/8". 

He said the 4-9/16" is the most common, but some choose the latter. Any reason why one might work better than the other? If the casing is 6-9/16" wouldn't I want the larger threshold? 

thanks again


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Daugela said:


> Reference the threshold issue I was discussing earlier in the post, I contacted another person at the company that was more knowledgable. He said I had the choice to order a 4-9/16" threshold or a 5-5/8".
> 
> He said the 4-9/16" is the most common, but some choose the latter. Any reason why one might work better than the other? If the casing is 6-9/16" wouldn't I want the larger threshold?
> 
> thanks again


Not sure the knowledgeable guy had the knowledge you were looking for.
He may have left out the thickness of the door or he was talking about a door jam for a 2x4 wall.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

You should seriously think about shopping at another store. 

You should be able to get a threshold that is about 1" wider than your jamb. So if they are telling you that 5 3/4" is the widest threshold you can get, then get it. But then tell them that you also want the 2" sill nose extender.

Show them this link if they can't figure it out for themselves.

https://goo.gl/images/w9QBKW

That will give you a 7 3/4" sill width, and the front of your sill nose will sit over the edge of the 1" trim you place underneath it. You can shim out that trim as needed so that the sill nose extension is fully supported.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> You should seriously think about shopping at another store.
> 
> You should be able to get a threshold that is about 1" wider than your jamb. So if they are telling you that 5 3/4" is the widest threshold you can get, then get it. But then tell them that you also want the 1 3/8" sill nose extender.
> 
> ...


Ok, just so I'm informed, getting a threshold wider than 5-5/8" is not a big deal? Getting a threshold that's wider than the jamb is common? 

Yes, he mentioned I buy a 4" nose guard. The lip is about 1-3/8" but it's 4" long. Told me the sill goes down first and then the unit. 

This door is made by ThermaTru and it's their high end door. I wonder if I should just call them? Yes, I will call another shop tomorrow and inquire. Thanks again.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I had to edit my last reply... I'm getting tired. Your 6 9/16 wall thickness will have an added 1" trim under the sill nose. So that's 7 9/16. So the 5 3/4" sill plus the 2" extension is what you want.

I don't know what "nose guard" is unless they are making stuff up as they go. Just confirms to me that you are dealing with people that don't know much about their products.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

XSleeper said:


> Sorry, I had to edit my last reply... I'm getting tired. Your 6 9/16 wall thickness will have an added 1" trim under the sill nose. So that's 7 9/16. So the 5 3/4" sill plus the 2" extension is what you want.
> 
> I don't know what "nose guard" is unless they are making stuff up as they go. Just confirms to me that you are dealing with people that don't know much about their products.



Sounds like a Lowes clerk. I think lowes sells thermatru.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Daugela said:


> Ok, just so I'm informed, getting a threshold wider than 5-5/8" is not a big deal? Getting a threshold that's wider than the jamb is common?
> 
> Yes, he mentioned I buy a 4" nose guard. The lip is about 1-3/8" but it's 4" long. Told me the sill goes down first and then the unit.
> 
> This door is made by ThermaTru and it's their high end door. I wonder if I should just call them? Yes, I will call another shop tomorrow and inquire. Thanks again.




If you special order a door with 6-9/16 jambs the sill from the inside edge of threshold to outside edge will be 7-3/4". At least every one I've ever ordered has been. I don't know who your working with but it sounds like you could end up with anything working with that guy. 

If you insist on buying from that store, go in when a different clerk is working and start over. Give them a different name or phone number so the new guy doesn't get confused by what's already stored in the system for you.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

BIG Johnson said:


> If you special order a door with 6-9/16 jambs the sill from the inside edge of threshold to outside edge will be 7-3/4". At least every one I've ever ordered has been. I don't know who your working with but it sounds like you could end up with anything working with that guy.
> 
> If you insist on buying from that store, go in when a different clerk is working and start over. Give them a different name or phone number so the new guy doesn't get confused by what's already stored in the system for you.


Well, I'm not going to call out the business, but it's not a box store. It's a custom door shop in Phoenix with an A+ rating through the BBB. What's funny is I specifically went to a custom shop in order to avoid the big box ignorance! Lol

What you say about the 6-9/16" jamb size makes perfect sense. I am going to call a few others today and let you know what I hear. I'm sure I will find someone that has more knowledge than th eother guy....

thanks


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe your salesman is pricing you a sill that is only used in a warm climate. See the catalog of sill types, i thint it is page 256... https://www.thermatru.com/globalassets/widen/marketing-literature/17_cat_fullline_mafl2017_lr.pdf

You would likely want the basic composite adjustable sill, which can accept sill nose extenders if needed.

You could also use their product site, click on the "design your door" link, and do it yourself. That way you will know every choice available to you.

https://www.thermatru.com/customer-support/learning-center/catalogs-and-brochures/


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> Maybe your salesman is pricing you a sill that is only used in a warm climate. See the catalog of sill types, i thint it is page 256... https://www.thermatru.com/globalassets/widen/marketing-literature/17_cat_fullline_mafl2017_lr.pdf
> 
> You would likely want the basic composite adjustable sill, which can accept sill nose extenders if needed.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the info. Thanks!

I didn't get a chance to call anyone today but was thinking about jamb size and installation. 

If I was to purchase the 6-9/16" jamb size, it would extend past my sheathing in various areas by 1/4" or so. I know you mentioned that I would simply use shims under the trim on the exterior, but to clarify, the exterior trim would FIRST lay flush on the edge of the casing and the shims would go under the trim between the sheathing and trim? Does that make sense? 

thanks


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, that would be one way of doing it, if the brickmould is attached to the prehung door. If the brickmould is not on the door, you would install the door, try to flush it up with the drywall inside, then measure the distance from the exterior jamb edge back to the sheathing. If its say 1/4" consistently, you could rip a piece of wood down to that size and nail it to the wall, then apply the trim.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> Yes, that would be one way of doing it, if the brickmould is attached to the prehung door. If the brickmould is not on the door, you would install the door, try to flush it up with the drywall inside, then measure the distance from the exterior jamb edge back to the sheathing. If its say 1/4" consistently, you could rip a piece of wood down to that size and nail it to the wall, then apply the trim.


Awesome thanks!

I would think you'd only want brickmould if you knew your sheathing/walls were perfectly vertical with no imperfections? Otherwise, you'd have gaps between the sheathing and the brickmould in various places? 

I tried to do the custom order on the website but it doesn't give you an option to chose jamb size or threshold size. Just the door basics. I am calling another dealer tomorrow for sure. 

According to BigJohnson, he said of all the doors he's installed with the 6-9/16" jamb, it had a 7-3/4" threshold. I'm curious why the sales guy mentioned the two threshold options. Like you said, it it a climate thing? not sure....


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Like you said at the start... most houses there are on cement slabs. Houses like that likely have shorter sills.

But if you have a stoop, wood framing under the door, it's just a different style of construction that calls for a different style of sill. It has to be wider.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

**UPDATE**

I called three other shops today - no box stores that sell ThermaTru. 

All said the threshold options are 4-9/16" and 5-5/8"

If needed, a sill guard / extension would need to be put down fist before the door. I really think this is so odd considering what everyone else is telling me on here - That larger thresholds are available. Maybe I just need to call ThermaTru. 

Two shops told me when they get the door in from Thermatru, the shop builds the casing to spec and installs the thresholds. I would think if that's the case, they could locate larger thresholds???


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

They should put the extension on for you. Only reason they wouldn't is if you want that sill nose extension to be longer for some reason... say if you are using 6" trim instead of the standard brickmould. Then they would ship it separate and it would be field installed.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> They should put the extension on for you. Only reason they wouldn't is if you want that sill nose extension to be longer for some reason... say if you are using 6" trim instead of the standard brickmould. Then they would ship it separate and it would be field installed.


I'm having a hard time finding close up pics online. I wish I could get a better visual. 

Currently, I need a front door with a 6-9/16" jamb. The threshold is exactly 7-1/2". I am measuring the threshold from the finished interior drywall to the finished exterior trim that will go on the bottom of my door between the stoop and the threshold. 

With that being said, if I purchase a door with 6-9/16" jambs and a 5-5/8" threshold, as described from the various ThermaTru dealers, will there be any wood/casing material where the threshold ends and the jamb continues. 

Hard to explain. I drew a picture with an arrow. Is that how this door will look?

The subfloor that's exposed - Does the sill nose extention go over that prior to the door install?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

That is how it will look before you put the sill nose extension on, yes. It has to be slipped onto the sill before you set it into the opening. The side trim sits on top of it so you usually want it long enough to extend under the trim on both sides.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

XSleeper said:


> That is how it will look before you put the sill nose extension on, yes. It has to be slipped onto the sill before you set it into the opening. The side trim sits on top of it so you usually want it long enough to extend under the trim on both sides.


Gotcha. The sil nose extention is only like 1/8" thick. Any reason to believe that would prevent the threshold from sitting nice and flat on the subfloor? Would I need to shim the threshold? I'm assuming not. 

I'm not using a sill pan here. Nobody does. Just no need for it with the dry weather we have. Silcone suffice under the threshold? No 1/8" shims?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude, look at the pictures in the links I gave you.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

Yes sir!!


----------

